# Canon 5D mk III and 600ex RT flash announced



## dstanic (Feb 18, 2012)

Looks like Canon once again has set the bar for making the perfect camera for the wedding photography market. If only I had the money to upgrade from my original 5D.... maybe in 5 years or something. lol

The 600EX RT flash is a welcome addition. I own a used 580EX and never really saw the point in getting the 580EX II, finally canon has made a modern flash! IR sucks bad, it's nice to see a flash with RT, finally.

Can't wait to see what the image quality will be like from the 5D3, it obviously has to be better than the 5D2 (which was very good). With the new Nikon heavyweights it's going to be a real battle for the "best" full frame camera in that price range.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

The Canon 5D3 is not in the same price range as the D800 not even close. For someone with no investment in either and the D800 priced $500 cheaper which one would they choose? Someone can take that $500 and get a lens.


----------



## dstanic (Feb 18, 2012)

I don't think $500 is a huge difference on a camera in that price range, assuming it's at least equal in features/performance (or better in one of the areas). I admit to only knowing the basic specs of the Nikons since I just happen to start up as a Canon guy (back when Nikon was still using CCDs). I am not heavily invested in Canon but I am very comfortable with the layout of their cameras not sure if I'd want to switch unless it was something high end like a D3x. 

$500 isn't going to get you very much lens especially if you are shooting with $3000+ camera body. (Ok I would consider the Canon 85 1.8, Sigma 50mm and maybe a few others to be GOOD lenses for under $500)


But will all cameras they do come down in price (look at the 5D2 now at $2000). They will likely keep the price higher until the 5D2s are cleared out anyways (I have not seen how good the images of the 5D3 are yet, but if I had the money and wanted a better camera I would be pretty happy with a 5D2.)


----------

